# Dadant Pairs TX.



## Flyman (Jun 11, 2007)

I've said it before, "Dadant - Paris, TX Rocks".

Tom


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Now is the time to place orders folks, not next spring in the heat of battle...


----------



## Price Loftin (Apr 24, 2008)

we ordered bears on Thursday morning and recieved the order in Paris Idaho Friday WOW


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I've had great service dealing with them too. They may be a little higher on some prices, but they are still service-oriented and personable with their customers.


----------



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

I agree about Dadant Paris Tx. I have ordered by phone from Ms.Terry .She makes sure my order gets quick attention. Mann Lake has also been expediant.However,they are so far from me shipping is too high.


----------

